# Sundance 630L reversing camera



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone fitted a wired reversing camera to their Sundance? If so, how did you route the wiring from the camera to the monitor? How easy was it? How long did it take? I'm no novice to auto DIY, but I am to motorhomes. Can I do it, or should I go for a wireless system? Ta in advance for any help.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Squirdle,

Depending on the age of the vehicle, it may already have some of the wiring in place for a wired reversing camera.

If you can let me know the age of your Sundance, I can certainly tell you how much wiring is already pre-fitted.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

Ash, 

Our Sundance is an '07 model reg. WA57CTV. Hope you can help.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Squirdle,

Our records show your MH was built in March 2007, which means it does have a pre-installed harness, which configured for a drop down monitor in the cab headlining and a review view camera.

However, you may find that there is the moulding to take the standard monitor is not fitted.

Depending on how you wish to proceed, you have the option of purchasing the original monitor or fitting an aftermarket device, using the same wiring.

Which ever solution you choose, in the centre of the cab headlining (an aperture would need to be cut to access this) the following connections are present:

1) Jack plug providing a 12v supply (Yellow/Red +ve and White/Orange -ve)

2) 2x connections for 12v lights, which were part of the monitor installation moulding. (Each connection carrying Slate/Red (+ve) and White/Orange (-ve) connections

3) An Orange wire terminating in a female terminal, which is 12v +ve when reverse is engaged. (This was used as a trigger by the monitor)

4) A Red Phono / RCA type connector, which is the video feed from the camera

At the rear door side corner, either in the upper locker corner or just behind, is the point where the video feed and power supplies come together, along with a diode assembly. From this point an S-video style cable will route across to the centre of the upper rear section of the MH, to be fed through to the outside of the upper moulding and to a camera if required.

Again, depending on the solution you choose, you can pick-up these cables to fit a camera.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## psy (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi we have a 2005 (05 reg) Sundance 630L and I am wondering whether any harness for a reversing camera is prefitted to this age vehicle?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Squirdle,
Avoid the wireless option. Others may say they are ok but I've installed several to plant machinery for a customer and they were useless.They all came back out and were replaced with conventional cameras. In addition they aren't what they claim to be i.e. wireless because you still have to route a power supply to the actual camera. If you have to do that what's the point ? might as well route the coax too.........John.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another NO to wireless cameras, most are designed for cars and really struggle get the signal as far as the front of a MH. Well that's what I found. Hard wired is far superior. DONT be tempted to try and use one as a rear view camera either, they are wide angle lenses and they distort distance something awful once you get about 10 ft behind the vehicle. ( personal experience on both counts)


----------

